# Sea Witches Tea and Skeleton Mermaid



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh that is so lovely ... it was gorgeous ! The ladies looked so elegant. Well done! I am so going to steal ... if you don't mind ... some of your ideas! You did a fantastic job and it looks like it was so much fun .... what was in the jars that you had for people to take? Did you get a mermaid skeleton or did you alter a skeleton yourself. Awesome!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Everything looks amazing!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

This is so cute !! Great idea ! Hope you had a blast


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

margaret said:


> Oh that is so lovely ... it was gorgeous ! The ladies looked so elegant. Well done! I am so going to steal ... if you don't mind ... some of your ideas! You did a fantastic job and it looks like it was so much fun .... what was in the jars that you had for people to take? Did you get a mermaid skeleton or did you alter a skeleton yourself. Awesome!


Go ahead and steal any ideas!! That is why I love this site  I stole the original concept, I can't remember the original posters screen name.

The jars were mini Jam that I painted the lids & added some small sea horse charms to & put mermaid necklaces on top (figured Jam was good for the tea party)

The mermaid Skeleton I made. The top is the black/silver skelly from Michaels. took the legs off (they were bolted & very easy to remove). The tail is a piece of flexible conduit with some copper wire inside to be able to bend/shape the tail (there is a thin strip of pool noodle foam also shoved in there to keep the copper wire in place to be able to bend the tail). then my hubby & i used a nail to make the holes along the conduit for the tail bones. Tail bones are just pieces of different diameter dowels from the craft store. I then used a make up pencil sharpener to make the ends pointy. Then I painted with black/silver dry brushing. Flipper is kids swim flippers glued to a pvc fitting, painted & used bamboo scewers as the small bones off the flippers. She's pretty impressive!! What's good about the michaels skelly, as it turns out, is that the tail bone off the spine is super pointed & flows right into the tail piece I made (if she were upright, it actually fits right inside of the end of the conduit!).


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh wow! What a neat idea!! Loved the pictures!!!! What a beautiful theme!!! Hope you had a special day!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

tzgirls123 said:


> Go ahead and steal any ideas!! That is why I love this site  I stole the original concept, I can't remember the original posters screen name.


That would be me  I only got a few shots of the prep work up (invite, party favors etc.), never was able to post pictures of the actual party. 

Your party looks wonderful! Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful decor and you all looked so wonderful. TFS


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Sooooo cool! amazeballz !!! Well done on the skeleton! Totally right about the jam ... perfect with a tea party!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That's right Cwikhart ... I had been waiting for your pictures ... your invite was so impressive ... You inspired me to do a Mermaid themed Witches Luncheon! You had done some wonderful stuff ... great inspiration! Tzgirls did the most amazing job on the skeleton and the ladies ... so great! They looked like it was a party to be at. If you have any more pictures ... I do hope you post them!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like so much fun!! Great job.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love the mermaid and everything looks gorgeous! 
Love all the mermaid dresses, looks like a ton of fun  


and what a great reap by Booswife! She's so talented


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like was a fun theme


----------



## RondaLee (Sep 26, 2016)

Your Mermaid skeleton is amazing; wonderful job!


----------

